# Differences between Attic and Koine Greek



## JJF (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm taking Attic Greek 202 (2nd Year; 2nd Semester) this semester, and we are almost finished with studying every grammatical category. I am wondering if any of you, who are versed in both Attic and Koine Greek, could highlight both the grammatical and lexical differences between these two variations of Greek. More pointedly, in what ways is Koine different?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 8, 2006)

Koine is an easier, smaller subset of Attic. Think Attic with a smaller vocabulary, no Optative (basically), little subjunctive, and less rigorous forms of dependent clauses (purpose, result, etc)

If you know Attic Greek, Koine is a breeze.


----------



## JJF (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Koine is an easier, smaller subset of Attic. Think Attic with a smaller vocabulary, no Optative (basically), little subjunctive, and less rigorous forms of dependent clauses (purpose, result, etc)
> 
> If you know Attic Greek, Koine is a breeze.



Thanks for the brief analysis, Mr. Greco. Are all the tenses the same? Are there 3 declensions?Do the words, generally, have the same meaning? Can you direct me to a detailed source that highlights the differences? I'm also in a Plato reading course. We're reading the Republic: Book 1. How helpful is reading Plato for Koine Greek?

[Edited on 8-2-06 by JJF]


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JJF_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



I don't know of a source that shows the differences. But then again, the differences are minor. All the tenses, moods, declensions, etc. are the same. It is really a subset of Attic Greek.

If you can read Plato, you are well prepared to read Koine. There will be a little new vocabulary, but the grammar will be similar but easier.


----------

